# Audi Fox Wagon Rear Lowering



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, since I didn't have the parts I needed to work on the Jetta in the shop yesterday, after finishing welding up the trophies for the upcoming DATR show, I started in on the suspension of the Fox. The rear is easier (no change in alignment, no spring compressor needed) so I did that first. 

Since this is a B1, in addition to a wagon, there are no off-the-shelf lowering parts to buy. Its hard to find stock parts! So, I decided I would start by cutting the springs a bit to stiffen and lower it so it is better to drive and see if there are any clearance problems, etc that crop up before going lower, and possibly getting some even stiffer springs. 


Put it up in the air, supported the axle, disconnected the shocks, let the axle down and pulled the springs out. I decided to start with one and a half coils cut off, because I can always go back and cut more, but its hard to add it back... 

New shocks next to the old Sachs shocks - old ones still work well, but Konis are stiffer and cooler, of course... 











Stock spring next to the cut one, closeups on height measurements. 











Stock: 










1.5 Coils cut off: 











Well, the rubber snubber should probably be shortened since I was lowering it, so I cut off about 1.5", as I figured that would be a good place to start. 

Stock snubber: 











Cut snubber: 











Piece cut off: 











Bolted everything back together, dropped it down and it sits about 1.5-2" lower, though doesn't look 'low' compared to most lowered cars. Good start, though and will give me a chance to drive it and see. 

After driving it a few miles, the rear settled a touch more, but still needs to be stiffer. I'll get going on the front, and then re-address the rear.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Any more updates on this? Im looking into lowering one myself


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

if you want to really lower it, you'd need more then cut springs. I used Mustang Eibach lowering springs, HD bilsteins and these bad boys









it sits low now  and rides awesome


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Heh - nice. That *is* LOW. Almost looks like the axle is getting close to the rim! 

I didn't update it, but I ended up using BMW 635 CSi rear springs, cut, to get the same ride height as I got with the stock cut springs, but with the stiffness I needed. Matched with some cut B3 Passat front springs and the Bilstein sport inserts, it handled really well.


----------

